# Mag. deficiency, over fert, or too small pots?



## Nilla420 (Jan 15, 2006)

My plants are 10 weeks old, flowering for about 3 weeks now.  They have been doing ok, but have started to become unhealthy.  At first I thought it was N deficiency so I added more fert. for After that didn't seem to help, I thought maybe I over fertilized, so I flushed  my pots, that was a bout a week ago, and didn't seem to help much.  Now I'm starting to think I have a Mag. deficiency, tonight I watered and sprayed with the recommended amount of epsom salt.  I think my pots might be too small, also the medium isn't as airy as I would like it to be.  Is transplanting my plants a bad idea at this stage of flowering?  Would like some expeirenced growers advice.


----------



## Nilla420 (Jan 15, 2006)

I'm trying to upload my pics, my files are too big, how do I make smaller files to upload?


----------



## Mutt (Jan 15, 2006)

You can resize the image using Windows photo editor or go to downloads.com they have freeware for it.


----------



## Hick (Jan 15, 2006)

http://www.resize2mail.com/


----------



## GanjaGuru (Jan 15, 2006)

I'd have to see their condition before I could recommend anything.
Pics would help.


----------



## Nilla420 (Jan 16, 2006)

Here are the pictures of my plants. Thanks for the site Hick.


----------



## Slowhand (Jan 16, 2006)

They need to be in bigger pots now!They look stunted and very small if they are 10 and 1/2 weeks old.Are they from seed or clones?


----------



## Mutt (Jan 16, 2006)

It looks like they are rootbound. For every 1' top side you need at least 1-gallon pot. The end of flower you should be in a 4-5 gallon pot. More room the better.
Careful about over watering. If you can, poke your finger in the bottom of the pot-if it damp then you don't need to water, after while you will be able to tell just by picking the pot up.
What fert are you using?
Do you know the PH of the soil?.
edit: the bottom one looks like it is getting nute-burn.


----------



## Nilla420 (Jan 16, 2006)

This is my first real attempt to grow, so they are just some good commercial seeds.  The closet I am growing in is only 5 ft tall, so I didn't want my plants to get very tall.  I have six cool white 40 watt tubes above plants, and I have a 400 watt mini horrizontal HPS that sits elevated angled down on one side of the closet.  I constantly move and turn my plants.  I know this isn't ideal, but its the only way I could do it.  I started flowering at 6-7 weeks.  Will these coditions also make plants small?


----------



## Mutt (Jan 16, 2006)

> Will these coditions also make plants small?


If you don't get them in a bigger pot, and get the PH right. Your harvest will be small, less potent, take longer to cure, and the smoke will be harsh. No nutes 2 weeks prior to harvest.
you can get those florous about 2" away from the plant without burning.


----------



## Nilla420 (Jan 17, 2006)

My plants were root bound for sure.  The bottom of the soil looked like a spider web.  Its been 24 hours since I transplanted and I have noticed impovement allready.  Thanks for you advice.


----------



## Nilla420 (Jan 21, 2006)

Well I thought my problems were solved. Right after I transplantted, new buds started to grow. I cut off the dead fan leaves and noticed that the remaning fan leaves were starting to get spots, curl and die. I need to figure something out, I am running out of mature fan leaves on some plants. 
I transplanted to Miracle grow, didn't have many soil options right now where I live. Its nutes read 0.21%-0.07-0.14%. I Transplanted on 5 days ago. I used only water then and haven't watered since, soil is stil moist. I don't know what the PH of my soil or water is. I am going to look into this though. What do I need to test the ph of my soil, and where should I go to get ph stuff for not too much money? What other steps should I take to help my plants? Here are some more pics.


----------



## smokey (Jan 21, 2006)

Miracle grow soil is the first problem. I made the same mistake and you dont know until someone tells you. But the soil has time-release nutrients. So every time you water an unspecified amount of nutrients are getting into your plant. The reason PH is so important is because one the MJ plant has a ph it likes and thrives best at it, the ph can lock or unlock nutrients in the soil or water. This means you can be giving the plant the right amount of everything and it is only receiving very little. You could have all the right nutrients in the soil and the plant wont pick it up until it starts to burn it. PH tester kits are cheap and EZ to find just ask around at Wall-Mart, Home depot, Callaways, or any garden store/ Hydro store. You can pick on up for cheap, just look around. Hope that Helps


----------



## Mutt (Jan 21, 2006)

> PH tester kits are cheap and EZ to find just ask around at Wall-Mart, Home depot, Callaways, or any garden store/ Hydro store. You can pick on up for cheap, just look around.


I was at a tru-value hardware store yesterday. If you look around the seasonal stuff they had a probe style PH meter for 20 bucks. They are cheaper this time of year. Just have to hunt off the beaten path. The test strips for PH are about 10 bucks at wal-mart. So if you use 2 of those you paid for a meter. I would make the investment.


----------



## Bubonic Chronic (Jan 21, 2006)

tooooooooooo much NITROGEN in that soil for the flowering stage.


----------



## skunk (Jan 23, 2006)

if you want my opinion i will tell you it is absolutly normal to lose your lower big leaves during flower stage . the buds draw all the nutrience from the fan leaves and turn yellow and fall off .


----------

